# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  And everyone thinks that powerlifters/strongman are all fat...

## BgMc31

Here's Ben White vs. Derek Poundstone (wait for the posedown at the end)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8_i1BKWa3E

----------


## The Toad

I didn't see much fat there

----------


## songdog

Let them

----------


## shortybrolick

Powerful, Stronger, amazing conditioning, hand strength is pretty much world class and just about as lean

Poundstone > Ben White

----------


## bodybuilder

Some strong dudes right there.

----------


## The Toad

Watching that is flat out motivating

----------


## Duckhombre

No straps vs strap...That was so beautiful, makes me want to pull!

----------


## Pill

Does everyone actually think that strongmen are fat? Didn´t know that hehe

----------


## Kouga53

People would always say bodybuilders are people too weak to be Power lifters, and Power lifters are people too fat to be bodybuilders, but that is amazing!! Slabs of muscle...

----------


## dec11

some dodgy lifts at the start of that!!!!!

----------


## Kouga53

> some dodgy lifts at the start of that!!!!!


Saw that! I was like godamn, their disks must hate them! haha

----------


## DFRELAT

Poundstone is awsome! In 2003 I was fortunate enough to spend a weekend with almost all the top strongestman at the time. And I really remember Pudzianowski, he was at the top of his game back then, he was almost 300lbs and shredded! He would've put alot of bodybuilders to shame! His back was the thickest I've ever seen and one time I saw him change clothes and I could swear I saw striations on his ass! Just unbelievable physique!

----------


## NattyGraham

Poundstones a beast!

----------

